# <!> Your signature can not be longer than 120 characters.



## VokusMaxxed

Hey administrators what do you think about changing the signature limit to 200 characters?


----------



## cuchuflete

Greetings Vokus Maxxed

If there is a change in the character limit, it will likely be a reduction.  The objective of the current limit is to help people focus on the content of the posts by reducing visual distractions.

If people want to learn more about a fellow member, they can look at that person's public profile.


----------



## elroy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Greetings Vokus Maxxed
> 
> If there is a change in the character limit, it will likely be a reduction. The objective of the current limit is to help people focus on the content of the posts by reducing visual distractions.
> 
> If people want to learn more about a fellow member, they can look at that person's public profile.


 
Of course, there are limitations there too. 

Frustrated foreros are encouraged to avail themselves of the wonderfully accessible facility of private messaging.


----------



## cuchuflete

Let's just get right to the point.  A new forero signs up, and immediately asks for more facilities for social dialogue.  That's not what these forums are for.  One can put IM and e-mail addresses in the personal profile for that.


----------



## elroy

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Let's just get right to the point. A new forero signs up, and immediately asks for more facilities for social dialogue. That's not what these forums are for. One can put IM and e-mail addresses in the personal profile for that.


 
Fully agreed.  Extra perks are nice, but they are not what we should come here to do.  There are plenty of venues elsewhere on the Internet for such pursuits.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Fully agreed. Extra perks are nice, but they are not what we should come here to do. There are plenty of venues elsewhere on the Internet for such pursuits.


 
Agreed. Consider my signature. How far could I continue it? Endlessly ... so, if I wrote more than 20 language below, the system would be somehow overloaded and it uses more data space, which is not very "pretty" for modem users.


----------



## panjandrum

I was here for some time before I found out about signatures.
I turned on signature display for a while.
With apologies to those of you who put considerable effort into developing signatures, I found this simply an unnecessary distraction 
So I turned them off again.


----------



## elroy

I have still not been able to come up with a signature worth displaying for the whole world to see. 

Unsigned,
Elroy


----------



## JLanguage

panjandrum said:
			
		

> I was here for some time before I found out about signatures.
> I turned on signature display for a while.
> With apologies to those of you who put considerable effort into developing signatures, I found this simply an unnecessary distraction
> So I turned them off again.


 
Personally I rather like having a quote of the (undefined period of time) as my signature. However, if signatures were allowed to be any longer they would become a distraction.

My two cents,
-Jonathan.


----------

